# New American Kenpo Blog Website



## Seabrook (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Friends, 

My wife has created a blog website for me to generate interesting discussions as they pertain to American Kenpo. I try my best to share advice that will help others in their journey. To view just click here:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


There is also a link of this blog website off my regular Kenpo website:

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice Blogpage!

Does it have an RSS feed?

Nia:wen Thank you.

Kwiter


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 22, 2007)

Not that I am aware of, but I will check with the webmaster (my wife). 

Do keep checking for updates as I am putting new insights into it constantly.


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a bunch of new articles on there since I first posted this link if anyone is interested in checking it out. 

Comments and feedback welcome.

www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 30, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> I have a bunch of new articles on there since I first posted this link if anyone is interested in checking it out.
> 
> Comments and feedback welcome.
> 
> www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com


 
Good stuff Jamie.  Loved the part about balancing Martial Arts and Home Life


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 30, 2007)

Great stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 5, 2007)

I just posted one of my favorite sparring drills that I think everyone would enjoy. My wife posted it a little prematurely, so don't be too picky on the grammar for this one.


http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Friends,

My latest blog article is about fighting strategy against opponents that like to run away every time you try to put a combination together. Tell me that can't get frustrating? To view the article, and many others, click here:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/

I would love to hear your feedback, either on the articles, or your success in trying to implement them.


Jamie Seabrook


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice. :0


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 16, 2007)

My blog for this week is an interesting one for EPAK practitioners:

The problem of teaching the what-if stage to beginners.


www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com

I would love to hear what everyone thinks of it.


----------



## lenatoi (Mar 16, 2007)

I just discovered this, I can't wait to explore! I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Stooooo (Mar 18, 2007)

James,

Thank you for sharing your experiences in Kenpo.  I look forward to exploring your site more.


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is my latest on fighting strategies against a good counter-striker:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 21, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> Here is my latest on fighting strategies against a good counter-striker:
> 
> http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


 
I've come to the great realization that you don't know what you are talking about. You KNOW what you are talking about. :asian:


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a new article I wrote examining the following:

Body Position, Environment, and Range.

The idea behind this article came from an Ed Parker seminar I was viewing. Before reading it, place in rank order what you feel is the most important between body position, environment, and range. 

Now click here to read the article:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't updated this thread in a while but my blog is certainly getting a lot of hits.

Here is my latest one on the importance of DAILY practice:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/search?q=consistent+daily+practice


----------

